# Work of the Week



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I quite liked mathisdermaler's (if I remember right) idea. 

Please submit works via PM and next Friday the list will be randomized to have our first Work of the Week (WoW, I suppose). Anything is eligible, but please try to keep it under an hour. There will be a separate thread for each WoW (just like Saturday Symphonies).

Also, if a work is nominated twice it will be entered twice!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Maybe reviving this wasn't such a good idea. (Moderators could you please delete this thread?)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Wait why did you suddenly change your mind?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Wait why did you suddenly change your mind?


Only 1 submission so far...


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Only 1 submission so far...


People might have thought you meant Friday next week. I wasn't so sure myself.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I was hold back by the time limit.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion. I _did_ mean Friday next week.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Portamento said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I _did_ mean Friday next week.


Oh, ok. I was planning to submit a piece soon, is the Work of the Week still on?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Oh, ok. I was planning to submit a piece soon, is the Work of the Week still on?


Sure. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Portamento said:


> Sure. We'll see how it goes.


Okay, sounds good.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Work of the week was initially a suggestion of mine, taken up and developed by Mathisdermaler. I'd like to make a few suggestions for why I think these things often fall by the wayside:

Like it or not the format is slow and goes against the rapid posting practice of posting a video, saying: "I think this is great, you should listen to it too", then moving on to the next thread.

All that business of submissions and 'rounds' for selection and multiple submissions is quite tiresome. It's probably better to just nominate one person to choose a work they feel passionate about so they provide enough to generate discussion.

I said this before in the previous thread, but posting long works will just fail. If I wanted to nominate and discuss e.g. Federico Mompou's _El Combat del Somni_ song cycle (which is not all that long!) I'm not going to post a complete performance, but just the first _Damunt de tu només les flors_ to whet the appetite. A string quartet? Choose a movement and discuss it on its own merits and in relation to the whole (which can be posted or linked for those whose interest is piqued).

There has to be a chance for those less familiar with a work to have some insight to take part without hours of listening. A first listen through a long work is not going to provide that opportunity.

A work of the week probably needs to give bite-size information about the work/composer during that week.


----------

